# Is there such a thing as to many flowers?



## amrcnbut (Nov 1, 2009)

This is two white widows in a 4x4 room there's a 430 w HPS light. it got out of hand it's been flowering for 60 days. i cut off about 4 stems  because i can't see these buds maturing. If someone here tells me they will mature i'll just let them be or should i trim it some more so there are fewer buds . please answer.
                 thank-you


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

it is maturing just slowly...are you giving any nutes? does it have the right light cycle of 12/12?


----------



## amrcnbut (Nov 1, 2009)

it's under 12/12  i give the plants Tiger Bloom. i follow the directions. But just today i watered them with just water, i thought i'd alternate. up till now i've 
always watered them with tiger bloom. this is my 7th grow. i just never had this many flowers on a plant before. you say it's just maturing slowly OK i'll just keep it growing then. thanks for the advice.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

that is tons of nutes...I give once a week. not daily lol...is it way diluted? the plant looks sativa/indica mix more sativa so it may take a while to finish.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

almost looks like a reveg with those leaves...a huge reveg .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

and  thats  a  sativa  Domant  you  are  in  for  a  while...what  strain?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

does it have enough light?? and is it dry when you water you may be over doing it..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

Ya  know  after looking closer  ...and  reading  2Dog  post...it  does look like  reveg...what  do  you  use  for reflective  material  cuzz  ya  aint got  none  in  pic?  and  i  see  ya  said  white  widow.  i been smokeing  my  hash  all day  its  my Birthday:yay:  im 18  again



you  have  *2Dog  *here...ya  dont  need  this  clown  in  here:rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 1, 2009)

It kind of looks like a healthy version of mgfcom's white widow!  I'll see if I can find his picture of his plant


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

lol ya right...:spit: :giggle:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 1, 2009)

Reposted without permission from mgfcom in his thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38984:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

funky looking plants...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 1, 2009)

He was pulling leaves off the plants and smoking them   He was too impatient to wait until it matured.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

ahhh maybe that explains it....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

HI,

:welcome: to MP~!  You have quite a lot of wacky, dense growth going on there from the re-veg...  Your plant must be suffering from some type of confusion if you've had your plant flowering for 60 days in 12/12 and the flowers are only getting started.  I just grew a WW pheno indoors that finished recently at 12 weeks.  Your buds have a very long way to go and while I don't like to trim after they start flowering it's probably a good idea for you to thin out 'sucker' branches in the lower 1/3 to half of the plant.  The lower growth won't get much light, especially if you don't thin things out.  If you do prune your plant, to minimize stress thin out a bit at a time every few days until things are opened up a bit more in the canopy.  

Are you SURE that you don't have any light leaks causing confusion during the dark period?  Can you get inside your bloom space during lights out to confirm that it's totally dark?  Here's some GREEN MOJO for your flowering...   It may take another 8+ weeks for the buds to mature at that rate...  And I agree with 4u2smoke...  you need to get some reflective material on those walls or at the very least paint the walls flat white...  You're losing ALOT of your light's energy with very little if any reflective light coming off the walls to help the outer growth on your plants.  If you get some heavy duty plastic 'Panda Film' that is light-proof, black on one side and white on the other, and line the inside of your grow space you'll be AMAZED at how brighter things will be in your room...   You can also put a layer or double layer on the floor to protect against spills and it makes the floor reflective as well...   GOOD stuff...

Peace~!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

I am thinking light leaks, too.  That plant looks like a plant that has been in 12/12 for only a couple of weeks and the reveg type growth is suspect.

Since you are underlit for the area you are flowering in, that reflective material on the walls is especially important.


----------



## amrcnbut (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for all the replys i'll  put up some reflective material, and already trimmed it. heck i got a few more veging just waiting to go 12/12


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 4, 2009)

I love that picture Art.  Do you think mfgcom would mind if I used that pic for my avatar?  I laugh my *** of every time I even think of mfgcom.  My girlfriend always wonders what Im laughing at over here on my laptop.  I seriously cannot control myself.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Nov 23, 2009)

Way too funny TFH!

Yeah, I'm down with the 'reveg' idea, 'cause after 60 days there is something majorly wrong there. Another possible idea is that though I have never personally seen it myself, I have heard about a plant that refuses to flower or 'misfires' somehow. Either way I wouldn't fuss with it any more. Especially if you have more on deck ready to go. All I know is your are being held hostage by that crazy,... Thing. Yank that poor sucker, get on with your life and don't look back! 

Life's too short to waste it on weird crap like this


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 24, 2009)

I to would ditch that thing...it's not right and if youve already had it in 60 days your lookin at another 8 weeks, unless it keeps doing whatever it is doing.  It looks like a re-veg to me to, you have to have light issues.

I would toss them.  Get your space in order with the flat white paint, mylar, panda...whatever but something.  Get inside your space when lights out and make sure that there is no light coming from anywhere (cause I would bet you have it from somewhere) and move those ones you said you had on deck, on in.  Good Luck to you.


----------



## amrcnbut (Dec 14, 2009)

i trimmed her a lot and the buds are growing very nice now


----------



## dragracer (Dec 14, 2009)

nice looking buds....how long until harvest?  :hubba:


----------



## amrcnbut (Dec 15, 2009)

don't know if you look at my first post you'll see a lot of buds i'll wait till i see some amber trichomes. none yet. i figure at least 2 more weeks maybe more.
i'll wait.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 15, 2009)

Man those things look CRAZY!!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 15, 2009)

Are those single blade fan leafs???   looks like a crazy budding reveg...  Do a smoke report for us....  Theres a blank form in the Strain Report section...


----------

